# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  lỗi driver audio device on high definition audio bus khi cai win xp sp3 !!!!

## otootin

khi tui cài win xp sp2 cho máy (main asus) ko thấy lỗi gì ma khi cai driver thì thấy thiếu drver audio device on hihg definition audio bus. dò hoài mà ko được !!! có bạn nào giúp được mình ko ???:bawling::bawling::down:

----------


## thethaotamchinh

bạn down ở đây rồi về cài vào máy xem sao nhé *download*
.maý ko có âm thanh phải không ?
bạn cứ post model main lên đây mình tìm trọn bộ cho nhé !

----------

